# Hamilton Blade



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This one just sold on ebay:










You rarely see these watches sold. Went for $433.00. Not electric, but much more in tune with this forum than the others.

A very striking watch!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats a class watch with a striking dial, gold I assume Dave


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Got to agree with Ken...that is a real classy watch Dave. Gorgeous. :heart:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I wasn't the buyer. I was surely tempted, but, as I said, I do need to focus my collection. Once upon a time I set myself out to buy every watch in the "Watch of the Future". I think that is virtually unattainable: a number of the watches I have NEVER seen. So while I would buy an automatic Pacer or an automatic "Regulus", I decided to pass on the Blade (but if I ever saw a cheap one...)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Once upon a time I set myself out to buy every watch in the "Watch of the Future". I think that is virtually unattainable:


Initially, I had a similiar quest...but soon realized there were too many models even in just the Nautilus series; and other electric movements like the tuning forks seduced me as well...so that didn't help. I'm still occasionally buying Hamilton electrics and got a nice Spectra very recently







.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Another Blade for sale:

Here

Ebay 350273400337 if the link doesn't work.

I'm not going to bid on it. Anyone else?


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Once upon a time I set myself out to buy every watch in the "Watch of the Future". I think that is virtually unattainable:
> ...


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Your Spectra is really nice Paul. Thanks for sending me the picture of it a while back. I am amazed at what you can do with watches both mechanically and cosmeticly. What you did with that Timex what was given way on this post and then sent to you for the make over was incredible.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

This one isn't an electric, either. But it is a Hamilton, and it is asymmetrical. It is a "Thor" model , now in my humble collection, with a 22-jewel grade 770 movement. Hamilton introduced the Thor in 1959, a couple of years after the Pacer. This watch needs some work, but I got it for a song, as they say. (They do say that, don't they?) And it came with a Hamilton strap, not in very good shape but with its original buckle.


----------



## burnerg81 (Jun 21, 2009)

There are a lot of nice things to be had on the bay. Trouble is, unless you are that clued up you might be getting a mismatch of parts (do they call them Franken watches?).

I'm not that clued up so wouldn't take the risk. That said, I've been tempated by a few classic Omegas in the past. Not electric though.


----------

